# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  American Idol  2006

## okoart

My wife is hooked on American Idol 2006



So who is it going to be this year?

:cheers: 


Winner -Katharine McPhee - 21, Sherman Oaks, CA


*OKOART*
www.opticalstore.com

----------


## icyou

My household is totally addicted. And we each have different favorites. I really like Chris, my husband likes Paris and my daughter likes Lisa. Really enjoy listening to Taylor Hicks but can't stand to watch him! We were all happy Brenna the bit.. is gone. It should be a fun season!

----------


## okoart

*We think Taylor Hicks and Chris are awesome.*



*I think Taylor Hicks is reincarnated Ray Charles.*:cheers: 

*OKOART*
www.opticalstore.com

----------


## Rich R

My favorites:

Taylor Hicks and Paris

----------


## stephanie

Chris!! Wow he is awesome!! I like Kelly too.

----------


## ikon44

what do you all make of simon cowell ?

----------


## icyou

Simon Cowell???

Supremely confident... a tad arrogant.... knows his business and tells it like it is
no sugar coating ( I personally like that and wish more people were that way!)
Needs to learn new "phrases" tired of hearing "ghastly"

----------


## ikon44

> Simon Cowell???
> 
> Supremely confident... a tad arrogant.... knows his business and tells it like it is
> no sugar coating ( I personally like that and wish more people were that way!)
> Needs to learn new "phrases" tired of hearing "ghastly"


yes , but is he gay ?

----------


## okoart

> yes , but is he gay ?


 
:hammer:

----------


## icyou

Does it affect the way he does his job???? Then who cares.

----------


## ikon44

> Does it affect the way he does his job???? Then who cares.


does not matter at all, but there is endless media speculation in the uk about it
(we are a sad lot).:p

----------


## cinders831

My whole office is addicted.  We are in LOVE with Chris and Ace...YUMMY!  if just by voive alone I really enjoy Chris's preformance and Kelly Pickler isnt to bad herself.  I like the older guy as well (his name is escaping me) he really feels the music. WOO!

Cindy

----------


## Night Train

Ace will be gone this week. Go Taylor Hicks!
I also like that raspy Maghee lady but she should spell her name "Magee"

----------


## cinders831

> Ace will be gone this week. Go Taylor Hicks!
> I also like that raspy Maghee lady but she should spell her name "Magee"


Dont get me wrong his last performance wasnt the greatest but the sexy factor for Ace is winning the hearts of every women I know.  He has to stick around a little longer just for that.  Also, I love Kelly but what was Simons problem dissing my girl Carrie Underwood last night?!

----------


## okoart

Mandisa rocked last night. I thought she had passion and commitment.

Unfortunately my favorite girl, Katharine McPhee -who I thought has talent was not great.

For tonight-*Go Taylor Hicks! :cheers:*

----------


## A. Spectacle

I think Mandisa has the best voice out of the women.  I think Chris will go to the end, but I really think Elliot has a good voice too.  I just don't think he looks like "an American Idol".  :D

----------


## Blake

My wife says Elliot looks like a vampire Monchichi, and I think she has a point.

I initially thought Taylor was retarded the way he moves around on stage, but I guess it's just an ode to Ray Charles.  Don't get me wrong, he's the local guy for us down here so I wish him well.

The whole point of AI is not to find the best singer - it's to find the most marketable singer.  Unfortunately, that is probably going to rule out some of the more talented contestants like Mandisa and Taylor - but I hope to be proven wrong.

----------


## icyou

Okay just finished watcing the guys. Am I the only one who thinks Kevin is a bit dorky? He has a terrible lisp. Not very attractive for a singer.

Chris was hot but not as hot as Ace!!!! I agree with the previous statement about Elliot, but the boy can sing!

----------


## fvc2020

While Kevin is a bit dorky, give him a few years and he'll be great.  My husband and I who are recent addicts, think Chris and Taylor are incredible.  I think Taylor was the best last night, with Chris right behind him.  As for Ace, he's alittle to pretty.  I'm not sure that falsetto is really going to carry him.


christina

----------


## A. Spectacle

I think that Ace has got the younger girls votes because he is pretty.  What American Idol needs to realize is that they are viewed by audiences of all ages and those of us that aren't teeny boppers anymore spend just as much (if not more) on CDs and music.  I think they should extend the age limit.  Taylor is good, but painful to watch. :Nerd:

----------


## okoart

Kevin is dorky.

Chris and Taylor are incredible.



Tonight Kevin Covais and Will Makar will be voted off.



Overall I thought the performances where a little week by all. (Girls and Boys)



Looking for a spark from someone, the WOW factor. 

:cheers:

----------


## Blake

I think Chicken Little (Kevin) and Bucky (whose look has been upgraded this week from "trip to the Walmarts at 2AM" to "trip to the Walmarts at 2PM") will leave this week.

As for the ladies, I'm thinking maybe Kinnik and Melissa. All I know is if they get rid of Pickler there will be a caravan of 4x4's headed to LA to kick some Idol butt!

Oh, and Ace is safe 'til he finally comes out of the closet - then he's toast.

----------


## icyou

Bye Bye Kinnik And Will!

----------


## cinders831

> I think Chicken Little (Kevin) and Bucky (whose look has been upgraded this week from "trip to the Walmarts at 2AM" to "trip to the Walmarts at 2PM") will leave this week.
> 
> As for the ladies, I'm thinking maybe Kinnik and Melissa. All I know is if they get rid of Pickler there will be a caravan of 4x4's headed to LA to kick some Idol butt!
> 
> Oh, and Ace is safe 'til he finally comes out of the closet - then he's toast.


Holy laugh my batooty off batman!!!

----------


## Blake

OK, so I'm 1 for 4 this week.  At least the judges thought Melissa would go before Ayla as well, so I'm in good company.

I can understand getting rid of Peter Brady (Will), but come on, Gideon was a better singer than Bucky.  Heck, Gideon could be a better redneck than Bucky!

----------


## GOS_Queen

wow ~  


Chris ~  

wow ~

----------


## fvc2020

chris is truly amazing:D 

I still think Taylor is right behind him 

christina

----------


## okoart

Who brings the WOW factor:



1.Taylor Hicks 

2.Chris Daughtry

3.Paris Bennett

4.Katharine McPhee



Go harmonica Taylor Hicks :cheers:

----------


## Blake

Will Chicken Little catch the Bird Flu?
Will Bucky be sent home to the meth lab?
Or will someone else get the boot?

----------


## icyou

> Will Chicken Little catch the Bird Flu?
> Will Bucky be sent home to the meth lab?
> Or will someone else get the boot?


A week late but they finally got it right! Bye-Bye chicken little!!

----------


## cinders831

I agree it is about time, seriously didnt his outfit look like he went to Catholic school.  I mean come on, from the blue polo buttoned as much as possible to the blue pants beacuse God forbid you break up the colors....he looked 12 jeesh!  

So how hot is Chris, seriously.....yummy!!

Oh, and a little challanged or not I love the sweet country of Kelly.

----------


## icyou

and how about Chris??

Did you like his version of I walk the line?
I thought it was great!

----------


## GOS_Queen

> and how about Chris??
> 
> Did you like his version of I walk the line?
> I thought it was great!


 
it was amazing ...  I think he's definately got a shot at winning ...  wow ...

----------


## okoart

_Chris was awesome! :cheers:_ 

The  version of I walk the line was off the hook
I would buy the single today.



I think Bucky will be next to GO home:finger:

----------


## Blake

Chris definitely rocks!  I listened to some tunes by his band Absent Element.  If you like hard rock, they're grrrrreat.

I agree the clock is ticking on Bucky's 15 minutes.  However, I believe the show is rigged and therefore anything is possible.  (Is it any coincidence the contestant known as "Chicken Little" is eliminated just after the release of the movie of the same name on DVD?)

I think Paris, Lisa and Katherine are all talented, but I doubt I'd buy their CD's.  As for Bucky, Ace and Elliot, I doubt I'd even bother to illegally download any of their stuff.  And as much as I hate to pick on Pickler - the innocent bumpkin act has gotten really old.  

I'd be happy if either Chris, Mandisa or my homeboy Taylor wins it.

----------


## SpexAppeal

I just discovered this area of the forum! Forget talking about my new glasses! What glasses? This is much more fun! 

I enjoy watching and listening to *Katherine McPhee*. But *Taylor Hicks* is just plain FUN. Reminds me of Joe Cocker with his spastic movements. He also resembles George Clooney and has quite a twinkle in his eyes. Always smiling too. I don't believe he's THE American Idol though. His voice just isn't as good as some.

The only two reasons that I'm not as fond of *Chris Daughtry* is his shaved head and his tendency to harder rock style. I prefer the ballads and easy listening rock. My mother loves Clay Akin and she's in her 70s. I don't think she would enjoy a rocker types as much. But then maybe American Idol is geared to a younger population perhaps. Chris does have nice eyes though.

*Elliott* has a very nice voice and at times I thought it was the best of the males. But you can tell the poor guy has issues with his teeth (bite). He closes his mouth a lot when smiling. His hair is bit weird too. *Paris* has a extraordinary voice and for such a young gal. But when she SPEAKS it seems to take something away. Too high and girly like. Shes still a bit immature and with more experience and time to grow she'll make a superb Idol. In the meantime that little gal will be going places I bet. *Mandisa* is also gifted with an awesome voice. Again if she doesn't make it this go around she will surely do something special around her singing. *Ace* just doesn't do it for me. He's trying to get the girls vote a bit too much. I am not into his look and truth be known Taylor is sexier to me. I love a man with premature gray hair. And a haircut that is neither shaved or long. *Bucky* isn't my type either. I believe he'll be gone soon.

This has been fun! Never realized I would be chatting about American Idol on a eye care forum!





> I think that Ace has got the younger girls votes because he is pretty. What American Idol needs to realize is that they are viewed by audiences of all ages and those of us that aren't teeny boppers anymore spend just as much (if not more) on CDs and music. I think they should extend the age limit. Taylor is good, but painful to watch.

----------


## icyou

American Idol ... Country??????

Song choice was awful.
Watching the vote off show... Shock at the bottom three.

Mandissa over Paris??
Who's voting?

I really thought Bucky or Taylor would go. I figured bucky would do a garth a$$-kicking song last night and instead he sang a ballad. Huh? and how bad did Kenny Rogers look?

I guess I'm not in tune with the younger music scene. 
But next week is music from QUEEN!!!!!!! One of my all time favorites.

----------


## cinders831

You had me until the Kenny comment....uh, he may be aging but yummy can he smile at the camera.  BTW, I agreed with paris before mandisa.  I cant believe at the age of 27 I say this but Kenny Rodgers is a fine looking man.

----------


## Steve Machol

It was sad to see Mandissa go.  She and Kathy had the best voices of the women.

Having said that, the whole Country show was awful.  There were so many good songs to choose from and all the choices (except perhaps 'Fancy') were pretty dreadful.

Wouldn't you have loved to see Taylor do 'A Boy Named Sue'?  :)

----------


## Jubilee

I also thought the song choices were off. Fancy did match her voice, and I thought Katherine chose a good song to match her voice and style..but I was very disappointed with the rest. Especially Bucky.. I thought he butchered the song by trying to sing it like Gary Allen.

Speaking of country... Anyone watch Nashville Star? 

Cassandra

----------


## chip anderson

Last night due to a visit by my grandchildren I found myself in the position of having to watch American Idol. All I can say is those that chose to watch this need to find a life or something more intellectually stimulating to watch.

Geeze are you folks hard up for entertainment.

Chip

----------


## Night Train

> It was sad to see Mandissa go.  She and Kathy had the best voices of the women.
> 
> Having said that, the whole Country show was awful.  There were so many good songs to choose from and all the choices (except perhaps 'Fancy') were pretty dreadful.
> 
> Wouldn't you have loved to see Taylor do 'A Boy Named Sue'?  :)


I agree. However, my vote for Taylor's song would have been "I can't stop lovin' you" -ala Ray Charles
Having said that, I think I would have picked a tribute to Buck Owens night over Kenny Rogers. But it's all about marketing isn't it.
My question is, if they are doing the songs of Queen next week, and the band is helping out, who took Freddy's place? He is like the best male vocalist ever. You can't replace him!

----------


## icyou

Chip,
No we are not hard up for entertainment. I'm just a person who likes music and enjoy seeing new talent. Are you really that grouchy of an old man that you can't let others talk about something you don't enjoy? If you didn't enjoy it why comment on it?

----------


## chip anderson

Simple:  One's brain works less when watching TV of any kind than it does when asleep.  American Idol is so loaded with talk, MC'ing, commercials and other breaks that little music is displayed, much less same of any quality. Better music on the radio.   

Better to watch something like the discovery science channel or the history channel or even cooking, one can at least learn something.

Chip

Will add that my 11 year old and 13 year old grandchildren found it worth watching, but I am a lot older than this and realize how much time I have wasted watching TV that I could have spent learning something usefull.

----------


## CME4SPECS

Chip, Wednesday night is for eleminating the contestants. There is not much there to watch except for the last 5 minutes! Tuesday night provides much better entertainment.
I watch it on Tivo and the hour show takes about 30 minutes to watch, after you zip through the commercials. But I do like the Ford commercials that the contestants do.

----------


## okoart

Tuesday is for watching the show.

Wednesday is for TEVO-skipping to the end.



GO Tayler!

Cant wait for him to sing some Ray Charles

Kenny Rodgers looks grate for his age but I would never recognized him without his beard.

----------


## chip anderson

Kenny Rogers gonna need lid surgery pretty soon.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Although I agree with Chip on this one..............

I ended up getting hooked on the show last year because I am surrounded by fans of the show daily.  There is some Great Talent on the show.....

Anyway.......This week should kill some great contestants. How is Bucky gonna pull of Freddy Mercury??? I think Ace will probably nail it because he can sing falsetto. Chris will adapt because he is versatile and will probly find an alternative version of the song. Katherine will be great because, "I am in Love with her." 

The rest will probably suffer this week.

I just hope someone picks "Fat Bottom Girls!!!"

----------


## Blake

Folks, I hate to break it to you, but American Idol is rigged.  It is not about finding the best undiscovered singer.  It is about finding someone who is marketable to youngsters who are spending Daddy's or Visa's money on CD's (or ITunes or whatever).  Mandisa, though quite talented, just isn't as marketable as, say, Dr. Pickler or some of the others.  If the "winner" of AI sucks and can't sell more CD's than William Hung, that just ain't gonna fly at the corporate HQ.  However, I suspect AI has already reached a secret deal with WalMart and Dollar General to promote the Bucky CD.  And this coming soon to a theater (well, Blockbuster video) near you - "From Bucky to Kellie."

----------


## spartus

> Folks, I hate to break it to you, but American Idol is rigged.  It is not about finding the best undiscovered singer.  It is about finding someone who is marketable to youngsters who are spending Daddy's or Visa's money on CD's (or ITunes or whatever).  Mandisa, though quite talented, just isn't as marketable as, say, Dr. Pickler or some of the others.  If the "winner" of AI sucks and can't sell more CD's than William Hung, that just ain't gonna fly at the corporate HQ.  However, I suspect AI has already reached a secret deal with WalMart and Dollar General to promote the Bucky CD.  And this coming soon to a theater (well, Blockbuster video) near you - "From Bucky to Kellie."


Ding ding ding! We have a winner!

----------


## CME4SPECS

Wow!!! No Idol comments this morning! I know one contestant that didn't Ace his performance!

----------


## GOS_Queen

I thought Taylor sucked last night -  and I think Constantine did a much better job last year with Bohemian Rapsodey (sp ?) than kellie this year.

----------


## Blake

> I thought Taylor sucked last night - and I think Constantine did a much better job last year with Bohemian Rapsodey (sp ?) than kellie this year.


Blasphemy!  Taylor was great last night.  Kellie actually surprised me with Bohemian Rhapsody, but she did OK I thought.  I was even glad Bucky did his thing.

I gotta get this off my chest - Elliot freaks me out.  I think he puts the judges under a spell or something.  He's just not that good.  But they always say nice things about him.  It's kinda like the Special Olympics or something.

Chris kinda let me down last night, but I'll get over it.

Bottom 3 tonight:  Ace, Elliot and Bucky.

----------


## icyou

Queen night on Idol...

I almost posted last night but thought i must have been too tired to have enjoyed the songs from one of my favorite bands. I thought all of them were 
just so-so. No one really made me say WOW!! 
I thought Ace was a little out of line in his request to change the song. 

I somewhat agree with blake. Elliot acts like he's hypnotizing the crowd. I really think it's just nerves.  It will be interesting to see who goes tonight.

----------


## Blake

*Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oo!
*
Not Bucky!!!


 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## cinders831

I am saddened.  Perhaps its just cause I like country but I could see buying a Bucky album, I could even watch him in concert....he's country rockish and I am a fan.  Dont get me wrong, I know he's not the best vocal out there.  he's better then some and I see him being a great entertainer.  I guess Ill just have to see if he gets any offers.


Cindy

----------


## icyou

oh no not Chris

I can't believe he was voted off (or not voted for). I thought he was great! oh well now I really don't care who wins.
Maybe it really is rigged

----------


## Jubilee

I can't believe he is gone either.. While I am not sure if he is the best.. I certainly think he out performed Katherine McPhee, (dropping a lyric!) and has been "on" more times than Elliot (no matter how much Elliot rocked last night!)

Oh well.. 

Guess that is why I am not an Idol fan!

I want to see American Idol have their finalists write and perform their own songs.. play an instrument...and some of the things they need to do on Nashville Star :)

Cassandra

----------


## cinders831

Go nashville Star!  I watched both this season and I tell ya, its really no comparison.  nashville Star has artists, Idol is more likely to showcase being wanting fame, artist or not.  I realize its just a sill country fans opinion but tapangit Chris, I dont even like rocker but that boy could perform.  Elliott has a nice voice but I am not sure his performance ability, I just cant get excited about seeing a concert for anyone left...except maybe Taylor, if I drank a lot of caffeine I could really dig watching him.

Its to early....Iam sorry I rambled

----------


## Jubilee

I have the same concerns about Elliot. He is unique.. but I am not so sure about his long term "Star potential"

I am glad that I am not the only Nashville Star fan out there. What did you think of the finale? I was glad Chris Young won, his original song is what really made him stand out, and ultimately what put him in the running after trying to mimick Toby all season.

It seems like their artists don't get a lot of support after show either. Buddy Jewel had a couple of hits and then his label dropped him... but Miranda Lambert who was in 3rd that first season is really standing out and making people notice on the charts..The other 2 season I have heard a single here and there from some of them..but nothing really break out..

Then again, if we want to compare to Idol.. it took Kelly Clarkson a few years to really make it as an artist.. one that can be respected anyway.

Cassandra

----------

